#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  عضوة جديدة

## جسكا

السلام عليكم انا جسكا انا جديدة اريد ان اتعرف على احد ويعرفنى الموقع

----------


## thereallove

اهلا بيكي عضوه جديده تنضم لاسرة منتدي ابناء مصر 

ان شاء الله تسعدي بالتواجد معنا ونسعد بمشاركاتك المفيده

----------


## الدلوعه دوعه

اهلآ بيكى حبيبتى جسكا فى منتدانا الحبيب
وعلى فكرة اختيارك الاسم ده حلو قوى
ويلا منتظرين معرفتك وصداقتك ويا رب تستمتعى معنا بأحلى الاوقات
هلا وغلا فيكى

----------


## nour2005

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بيكي جسكا
منوّرة المنتدى
أتمنى لكِ قضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

 :169:

----------


## pussycat

أهلا بيكِ يا جسكا معانا

وأهلا بإنضمامك لأسرتنا واللى إن شاء الله تسعدى بتواجدك فيها

فى إنتظار مشاركاتك وتفاعلك معانا

نورتى

----------


## *شهد*

نورتينا يا جسكا

ونتمنى إنك تسعدى بالتواجد بيننا

*شهد*

----------


## روح الاسكندرية

منورة يا جسكا والله 

واهلا بيكي معانا 

ورينا شطارتك بأه يا قمر

----------

